# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  عضوة جديد

## ساندي

انا عضوة جديدة هون واسمي ساندي اتشرفت اني اتعرفت على المنتدي الجميل وبتمني انكم تتقبلوني معكم وبحب اوجه شكر كبير للعالي عالي إلى عرفني على المنتدي الحلو  بس بتمني انكم تساعدوني وتحكيلو كيف بقدر انزل توقيع و كيف بقدر انزل صورة من ضمن موضوع 
يا ريت العالي عالي يحكيلي كيف او واحد من الاعضاء 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

عشان انا اول مرة بدخل منتديات

----------


## احساس المطر

مرحبا فيكي في المنتدى ......وبالنسبه للصور انا بعرف بس مو شاطره بالشرح ..بتمنى اي واحد من الاعضاء يشرحلك هالموضوع .

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا  و سهلا بالمنتدى.... و ان شاء الله تستفيدي و تفيدي... بصراحة  انا اطلب من العالي عالي مساعدة ساندي لانه ما بعرف اوصف بالزيط على النت...

عمار قسايمه

 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## N_tarawneh

شرفتي يا ساندي ... :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

نورتي اختي

وشكرا للعالي على دعوته الك بالانضمام النا :Eh S(7):

----------


## العالي عالي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا ساندي نورتي المنتدي كيفك انشاء الله تكوني مبسوطة معنا  وبالنسبة للصورة بس تيجي عندي على المحل بعلمك كيف

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
والطريقة موجودة
وفي مواقع بوضع الصور
بس مو على بالي هلا

----------

